# changer alimentation imac G4



## frz (10 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
 Je dois changer l'alimentation de mon imac G4 800 mhz (la boule + écran plat).
 Je cherche des tutoriaux qui pourraient m'aider.
 J'ai trouvé des trucs sur comment changer le dd, mais les photos ne montrent pas l'alimentation.
 Merci pour votre aide, c'est ma dernière chance pour récupérer mon imac et surtout les 50 Go de données coincées dedans (glp !).
 Thanks !

 frz


----------



## GLX (10 Janvier 2005)

Si tu as la marche à suivre pour le DD et le graveur, tu as déjà la moitié du travail fait.
Patience, un Torx de 10 et un de 15 gare à l'électricité statique; travail méticuleux tout de même sans oublier la pâte thermique avant de refermer la machine.
Une fois déposé le bloc DD/graveur, tu dois voir au fond de la boule, de chaque coté du ventilateur l'alimentation. Un des deux blocs inclut un fusible, ... il est peut-être à changer.
Bonne chance
Tes données tu devrais les récupérer en montant le DD sur un autre Mac.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

frz a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je dois changer l'alimentation de mon imac G4 800 mhz (la boule + écran plat).
> Je cherche des tutoriaux qui pourraient m'aider.
> J'ai trouvé des trucs sur comment changer le dd, mais les photos ne montrent pas l'alimentation.
> ...



Check tes MP


----------



## frz (10 Janvier 2005)

Alors là merci Supermoquette !
c'est l'ultra classe !
Bon, il me reste plus qu'à acheter une nouvelle alim et à mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
J'ai trouvé ça :
http://mac-pro.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=imacg415power&Category_Code=pt
Mais je me pose une question : tout ce que je trouve est sur des sites US ou UK. Mais si je leur achète une alim, elle va griller illico avec notre 220 volt national, vu qu'ils sont en 110 volts.
Z'en pensez quoi ? avis welcome&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

frz a dit:
			
		

> Alors là merci Supermoquette !
> c'est l'ultra classe !


mackie, prend des notes 


			
				frz a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il me reste plus qu'à acheter une nouvelle alim et à mettre les mains dans le cambouis.


dans le camboui ? va falloir songer a changer d'hygiène de vie mon ami 


			
				frz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça :
> http://mac-pro.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=imacg415power&Category_Code=pt
> Mais je me pose une question : tout ce que je trouve est sur des sites US ou UK. Mais si je leur achète une alim, elle va griller illico avec notre 220 volt national, vu qu'ils sont en 110 volts.
> Z'en pensez quoi ? avis welcome?


là je ne peux pas te répondre, ils ne donnent aucune info, peut-être ont-elles un switch automatique ?


----------



## frz (10 Janvier 2005)

Comment ça, y a pas de camboui dans un mac ? mais comment ça marche alors, c'est pas un moteur 2 temps à explosion avec carbu de 14 ?
;-)
Bon, plus sérieusement, j'ai demandé au shop (mac-pro.com), c'est bon, les alims sont compatibles 90 to 220 V.
Donc y a plus qu'à. Je dois dire que je fais pas le fier, vu que c'est la première fois que je démonte mon mac, et que la manip a pas l'air d'être la plus simple pour commencer. Mais bon, go forth and trash !
je vous raconterais (vu que j'ai encore mon ibook pour envoyer des mails&#8230
Merci pour les infos !


----------



## Alycastre (21 Décembre 2009)

frz a dit:


> Comment ça, y a pas de camboui dans un mac ? mais comment ça marche alors, c'est pas un moteur 2 temps à explosion avec carbu de 14 ?
> ;-)
> Bon, plus sérieusement, j'ai demandé au shop (mac-pro.com), c'est bon, les alims sont compatibles 90 to 220 V.
> Donc y a plus qu'à. Je dois dire que je fais pas le fier, vu que c'est la première fois que je démonte mon mac, et que la manip a pas l'air d'être la plus simple pour commencer. Mais bon, go forth and trash !
> ...



Je fais remonter le fil ... Alors cette alim ? On peut se fier au site Mac-Pro ? Je suis à la recherche d'une alim pour iMac G4 . Merci


----------



## ben206stras (23 Décembre 2009)

Tu remontes le fil, mais c'est peut-être un peu tard, étant donné qu'il date de janvier 2005... 
Mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2010)

Je résume:
- on peut se fier à ce site
- alim reçue en deux semaines
- coût : 120  port compris


----------



## didgar (7 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



Alycastre a dit:


> Je résume:
> - on peut se fier à ce site
> - alim reçue en deux semaines
> - coût : 120  port compris



*@Alycastre :* peux-tu me dire quel a été le montant des frais de port stp ? Je suppose qu'il est fonction du poids probablement mais ça me donnera une idée.

Merci d'avance.

A+

Didier


----------



## Alycastre (7 Janvier 2010)

Les alims coûtent 127 $ et le port est de 43 $
Tout cela TTC .


----------



## macmab (25 Janvier 2010)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je résume:
> - on peut se fier à ce site
> - alim reçue en deux semaines
> - coût : 120  port compris


 
 Je viens de changer mon alim d'imac 800mhz. Je l'ai acheté sur ebay US pour environ 63 port compris. 
A son arrivée j'ai noté qu'elle était très diffèrente de la mienne, qui est une Samsung. Après plein de recherches sur le net, celle que j'ai reçu est vendu en remplacement de la Samsung car on en trouve plus à ce qu'il semble. Sauf peut-être chez Macpro puisqu'il s'agit bien du bon modèle photographié et des bonnes réf samsung . 
La nouvelle a également une référence apple correct, mais je ne me souviens pas du constructeur. 
Le marchand m'a assuré qu'elle est parfaitement compatible avec la mienne, car apple avait plusieurs fournisseurs au moins 4, pour ce même modèle de mac. Il en a ouvert des dizaines et jamais trouvé des alim identiques en composants. 
Je n'y connais rien en éléctronique, mais je constate que la mienne a beaucoup plus de condensateurs, et une carte à puce en entrée d'alim, au niveau de la première 1/2 sphère; et 4 fils alimentent les connecteurs en sortie de 2eme sphère au lieu de 2... alors évidement à la sortie des connecteurs il y a bien les même tensions etc, mais je me demande pourquoi une telle différence d'architecture. 

Je me suis dis que ces alim pouvaient être de remplacement, genre des " génériques" refaites pour réparer toutes les alim d'origine qui lâchent pour ce modèle précisement ( il semble que ce soit la panne la plus fréquente) ou bien une évolution. 
En plus cette alim est exactement du même type que pour le 1ghz et 1.25Ghz que j'ai pu trouver sur applemacparts.co.uk et welovemacs; alors peut-être que c'est une alim conçu après pour palier aux problèmes de la première génération; compte tenu qu'il semble que les 1 et 1.25ghz ne lâchent pas aussi facilement que les précédente. 
Enfin, si quelqu'un a déjà eu besoin de démonter son 1.25 par exemple, il pourrait me confirmer que l'alim est avec caches plastiques noirs et radiateurs alu, et non pas caches blancs et radiateurs cuivre pour les 800mhz. 
Peut-être que quelqu'un ici a la réponse. 

Tout ça pour dire que mon alim fonctionne super bien pour l'instant, pour une somme relativement raisonnable. 
En plus si mes théories sont bonnes et que l'alim samsung n'est pas fiable ( un condensateur qui lâche avec le temps) je pense qu'il a tout à gagner à utiliser l'autre modèle. Même si on en trouve encore des neuves ( ce qui est à prouver) chez macpro. 

des idées?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mars 2010)

Tu peux nous mettre des liens / images / références de ton Alim?


----------



## CBi (18 Mars 2010)

C'est un lien que j'ai déjà indiqué sur un autre post mais = un petit tour sur le manuel de maintenance Apple ne peut pas faire de mal.


----------

